# TT FOR SALE?!



## charlotteroberts_11 (Aug 2, 2010)

HI  
i am looking to buy a TT asap but struggling to find the right one!
MK1 225bhp, black or moro blue with silver nappa leather, 02 plate or newer, fash, low mileage for around £7000
is this too much to ask...HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Try http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=41 here or piston heads


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Depends what you mean by low milage but yeah £7000 seems a bit cheap may need to increase your budget. Silver leather is rare i dont know of any black with it. Only Naresh has silver with moro blue.


----------

